# Wie bewerten Sie die Strategie von Ubisoft, innerhalb eines Jahres Fortsetzungen zu Splinter Cell, Prince of Persia und Brothers in Arms zu veröffentl



## Administrator (5. April 2005)

*Wie bewerten Sie die Strategie von Ubisoft, innerhalb eines Jahres Fortsetzungen zu Splinter Cell, Prince of Persia und Brothers in Arms zu veröffentlichen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## schlummer (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wie bewerten Sie die Strategie von Ubisoft, innerhalb eines Jahres Fortsetzungen zu Splinter Cell, Prince of Persia und Brothers in Arms zu veröffentlichen?*

weniger gut,  weil  neben weniger innovationen zu teuer


----------



## ziegenbock (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wie bewerten Sie die Strategie von Ubisoft, innerhalb eines Jahres Fortsetzungen zu Splinter Cell, Prince of Persia und Brothers in Arms zu veröffentlichen?*



			
				schlummer am 05.04.2005 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> weniger gut,  weil  neben weniger innovationen zu teuer



nein, eben nicht. dann kosten die spiele nach 6 monaten nur noch 15 euro, da ja bald wieder ein nachfolger kommt. allerdings halte ich von den jährlichen updates auch nicht viel.


----------



## Andy_2000 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wie bewerten Sie die Strategie von Ubisoft, innerhalb eines Jahres Fortsetzungen zu Splinter Cell, Prince of Persia und Brothers in Arms zu veröffentlichen?*



			
				schlummer am 05.04.2005 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> weniger gut,  weil  neben weniger innovationen zu teuer


Dafür werden die Vorgängerspiele allerdings auch schneller im Preis gesenkt. 

Ich finde es gut, solange die Qualität und der Umfang nicht darunter leiden.

edit: Mist ziegenbock war schneller


----------



## o00o (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wie bewerten Sie die Strategie von Ubisoft, innerhalb eines Jahres Fortsetzungen zu Splinter Cell, Prince of Persia und Brothers in Arms zu veröffentlichen?*

weniger gut weil ich komm mir verarscht vor wenn die so schnell sich "ne neue story" erdacht haben, warum haben sie die nicht in den vorgänger mit eingepflanzt und dem ne ordentliche länge gegeben?


----------



## Dimebag (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wie bewerten Sie die Strategie von Ubisoft, innerhalb eines Jahres Fortsetzungen zu Splinter Cell, Prince of Persia und Brothers in Arms zu veröffentlichen?*

Ich bewerte diese Strategie mit "marktorientiert".   
Kalkuliertes Risiko und vorhersehbarer Profit, was will man mehr.

Mir soll's recht sein, soll doch jeder machen, was er will, und SC3 werde ich mir noch überlegen, weil ich die beiden ersten Teile mochte.

Aber etwas mehr Innovation dürfte es schon sein. Man kann ja auch im gleichen Genre bleiben und trotzdem etwas mehr Frischluft reinbringen - siehe die Metal Gear Serie   

mfg


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wie bewerten Sie die Strategie von Ubisoft, innerhalb eines Jahres Fortsetzungen zu Splinter Cell, Prince of Persia und Brothers in Arms zu veröffentlichen?*



			
				SYSTEM am 05.04.2005 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Naja, solange die Qualität stimmt, können sie meinetwegen 10 Fortsetzungen von einem Spiel machen. Wenn ein Spiel gut ist, spielt mans auch gerne.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wie bewerten Sie die Strategie von Ubisoft, innerhalb eines Jahres Fortsetzungen zu Splinter Cell, Prince of Persia und Brothers in Arms zu veröffentlichen?*

[X] Gut, solange Qualität und Umfang nicht darunter leiden
Nur wird wohl jeder unter "gut" und "Qualität und Umfang" immer etwas anderes verstehen. Ich will zumindest in einer Jahres Fortsetzung nicht nur 1-2 neue Moves haben und ansonsten eigentlich nur ein AddOn präsentiert bekommen.
Vielleicht sollten die Publisher auch mal darüber nachdenken solche Fortsetzungen für Besitze der Vorgängerversion etwas preiswerter anzubieten in Form eines "Updates".


----------



## heimer61 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wie bewerten Sie die Strategie von Ubisoft, innerhalb eines Jahres Fortsetzungen zu Splinter Cell, Prince of Persia und Brothers in Arms zu veröffentlichen?*

naja... nich das das so ähnlich wird wie mit den fifa fortsetzungen und need for speed...

ea hatte bei ubi ja auch schon die finger im spiel


----------



## Hugidugi (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wie bewerten Sie die Strategie von Ubisoft, innerhalb eines Jahres Fortsetzungen zu Splinter Cell, Prince of Persia und Brothers in Arms zu veröffentlichen?*



			
				heimer61 am 06.04.2005 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> naja... nich das das so ähnlich wird wie mit den fifa fortsetzungen und need for speed...
> 
> ea hatte bei ubi ja auch schon die finger im spiel



genau, ich freue mich schon auf Need for Speed Bobby Car


----------



## Snakemutha (15. April 2005)

*AW: Wie bewerten Sie die Strategie von Ubisoft, innerhalb eines Jahres Fortsetzungen zu Splinter Cell, Prince of Persia und Brothers in Arms zu veröffentlichen?*



			
				Hugidugi am 06.04.2005 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> heimer61 am 06.04.2005 23:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UBI wird immer mehr zum europäischen Electronic Arts. Kein Wunder das 

EArts hier gerne eingestigen wäre ...


----------



## pro-tester (15. April 2005)

*AW: Wie bewerten Sie die Strategie von Ubisoft, innerhalb eines Jahres Fortsetzungen zu Splinter Cell, Prince of Persia und Brothers in Arms zu veröffentlichen?*



			
				SYSTEM am 05.04.2005 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Auch wenn die Spiele schnell billiger werden finde ich das nicht gut. Es muss nicht immer von jeden Spiel 3- 4 fortsezungen geben sondern es sollten möglichst viele verschiedene mit von grund auf neuer Story rauskommen.

gruß Pro- tester


----------



## R0nin (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie bewerten Sie die Strategie von Ubisoft, innerhalb eines Jahres Fortsetzungen zu Splinter Cell, Prince of Persia und Brothers in Arms zu veröffentlichen?*



			
				Hugidugi am 06.04.2005 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> heimer61 am 06.04.2005 23:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau, nach Need for Speed Underground 2 kommt dann Need for Speed Porsche Underground ... usw


----------

